# Rotary Cuff Tendinitus



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I have had full thickness tears of my rotator cuff repaired in both shoulders as well as a ruptured bicep tendon. I have the hatchet scars. It seems many repairs done currently are achieved with a scope.

Not being able to lift my arms & the pain during the day sucked.

But the night time burning ache was at times unbearable.

IMO, go see a sports minded Orthopedic Surgeon for evaluation and treatment.

I started physical therapy when I woke up from surgery.

Although I couldn't keep up with a board crew hanging lids I can work overhead and not suffer. There will be limitations but the pain relief is well worth it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Never heard back from Spence if he tried my test.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got a nasty impingement on the left side that won't go away after 8 months. They said the tear isn't substantial so it's probably the kids that are keeping it from healing. The right side went a few years ago and it was better after only three months of PT.


----------



## allaboutfun (Aug 25, 2016)

Got this going on.....cortisone shot last week & PT coming up....still hurts.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I tore my bicept and never got medical attention. Eventually it healed. Took about 2 years before it didn't bother me much and 10 for it to become part of life.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I had pain in my left elbow any I tried to work out. Thought it was bursitis, maybe tendinitis one day it occurred to me my driving style may be a factor. I stopped hanging on the steering wheel and it really has become a non factor.

I also tore part of my pec muscle where it connects to the bicep on my right arm. Never had it fixed kept working through it. That same shoulder has been a chronic problem for years. I started to wonder if my sleeping habit was causing the soreness in my shoulder.

I can't say for sure I'm right handed this week I hung sheetrock and other laborious tasks so I can't tell if it is really a tear given I can still manage or just sore from chronic abuse.

I do know that I can aggravate it more if I sleep funny.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

What a bunch Nancys!!!! Get a job!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You can be as strong as an Ox. Tear a tendon or muscle and the wimp will come out in you too.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Leo G said:


> You can be as strong as an Ox. Tear a tendon or muscle and the wimp will come out in you too.


Been there and done that! a few times! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> Never heard back from Spence if he tried my test.


The strength is there and I can use my shoulder muscles without severe pain. I don't think I tore anything.

Its getting better. I got some penetrex inflammation lotion. Not sure if its doing much as I only use it twice a day. Tried one of those compression shoulder support strap/harness deals. Don't think it was doing much.

Biggest thing has been dialing it down a little bit. I've been trimming some for a volume builder, first homes in my new construction career using hollow core doors...man does that save a lot of wear and tear on the body. I've got a full day tomorrow then I'll have a break from NC trim for a bit. I'm hoping a weak of more relaxed work will do the trick for recovery.

Mornings are still the worse but it hasn't been bothering me much during the day.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tashler said:


> Spencer,
> 
> Were the things you got from Amazon Voodoo wraps or floss bands? I got those for my tennis elbow and, when I remember to use them, they work well. Don't know how they would work on a shoulder but maybe it's something different.
> 
> ...


This is one of the reasons I want to get some guys working for me. Its ridiculous when we can't even get our bodies fixed because we can't afford the time off, or at least we don't want to take the recovery time off and not have income. Business have bills that don't stop coming even if we aren't working.

I have a similar problem with my foot from a fall from scaffolding. I deal with pain everyday. Its part of life. I'd love to get it fixed, if I even can. But I know I can't go under the knife right now...so I press on.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yup. Mornings hurt, then you get busy and you forget about it. Get home and it hurts a bit, but not much. Then you sit down and relax and and everything gets stiff, real quick.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Spencer said:


> This is one of the reasons I want to get some guys working for me. Its ridiculous when we can't even get our bodies fixed because we can't afford the time off, or at least we don't want to take the recovery time off and not have income. Business have bills that don't stop coming even if we aren't working.
> 
> I have a similar problem with my foot from a fall from scaffolding. I deal with pain everyday. Its part of life. I'd love to get it fixed, if I even can. But I know I can't go under the knife right now...so I press on.


One of the factors the trades are battling these days are the high cost of living and insurances etc.. It has gotten much harder since I have started to recover enough on labor rates to cover business cost.

Another words....its gotten very hard to remain small.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom M said:


> One of the factors the trades are battling these days are the high cost of living and insurances etc.. It has gotten much harder since I have started to recover enough on labor rates to cover business cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Another words....its gotten very hard to remain small.




Define small...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Under 7"?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

1-3 man crew


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Real Time pain relief. It's like Blue Emu but way better. This stuff really worked for me. Maybe someone can post a link for me. I really need to learn that crap.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Spencer, check into natural oils like Bermot and Peppermint...


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My shoulder has been humming lately more than usual and I know being a side sleeper is a factor. 
Yesterday I was googling and stumbled on a Dr that believes you can reshape the shoulder socket by hanging. When you lift your arm half way you have pain. He says it doesnt further aggravate or do damage by hanging but if you put some regular time into it you can shape the socket like wearing braces for your teeth. 

I find it plausible just thought I would share it if someone wants to try it


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Tom M said:


> My shoulder has been humming lately more than usual and I know being a side sleeper is a factor.
> Yesterday I was googling and stumbled on a Dr that believes you can reshape the shoulder socket by hanging. When you lift your arm half way you have pain. He says it doesnt further aggravate or do damage by hanging but if you put some regular time into it you can shape the socket like wearing braces for your teeth.
> 
> I find it plausible just thought I would share it if someone wants to try it


My brother has MS and is confined to a wheelchair.

He's had one hell of a year, medically speaking....in a bad way.

One thing was his shoulder. Last year, after all the tests and whatnot, the doctor said some fairly simple surgery...some PT and six months in a sling and things would be much better.

He spoke with the doctor a few days ago and the doc looked at all the images other doctors had taken for some other problems and said that things had progressed to the point of bone rubbing against bone...in one short year.

Now, the fix is a new shoulder...major surgery. 

My brother won't get that done and will just endure the pain.

The bottom line....get things taken care of before they turn into major things. So...whatever works.


----------

